# Flicker shad hooks



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

With all the reports of guys using flicker shads for saugeye on OGF I haven’t seen any reports on the likes or dislikes of the original hooks. I have had several bent so badly by catfish that were caught they had to be replaced. I’ve also had fish come unhooked at a above average rate. Just wanted to know if anyone has replaced the original hooks and what your results have been after doing so, thanks.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’ve got nothing to add to this but I’ve been running into similar problems with smallmouth coming unhooked with a $9 topwater lure. I’ve had 1 hook on the front and rear treble break off so I’ll be paying attention to what guys prefer if they swap them out.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

I swap mine out and carry split ring tool and hooks in boat,I buy hooks in bulk.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish for Hybrid Stripers on the big O and always replace treble hooks anyway, at least on crankbaits like that. Not much fun having a 10 lber come unbuttoned at your feet. Mighty, I know you've heard it before but wait that extra split second before you set the hook!!


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Crappie&eyes said:


> With all the reports of guys using flicker shads for saugeye on OGF I haven’t seen any reports on the likes or dislikes of the original hooks. I have had several bent so badly by catfish that were caught they had to be replaced. I’ve also had fish come unhooked at a above average rate. Just wanted to know if anyone has replaced the original hooks and what your results have been after doing so, thanks.





skywayvett said:


> I swap mine out and carry split ring tool and hooks in boat,I buy hooks in bulk.


I use them trolling for saugeye and walleye so hook set isn’t normally needed. I just think the bend is too far towards the center of the treble. I tried to bend them out but they break off. What suggestions do you have as far as make of trebles, and I’m guessing that I should stay with the same size due to lure balance?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

^^^ agree, any recommendations for replacements? Yep Daveo learned to pause after a strike on top water long ago using buzz baits. I’m mostly concerned with the number I’ve had come unbuttoned at the bank.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I bend all mine out slightly as soon as I get them. I replace with some Eagle Claw that are same size and it doesn't seem to affect the action


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont replace them till they break. I've had excellent hook up percentage with them the last two years casting them for saugeye.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yep, hooks from factory don’t last long but man do they stick fish! I replace as needed. If I troll for half a day I usually replace atleast 2 trebles on the #5’s. I always have a pack or two in the boat. Even the #11’s minnows I use at Erie get bent outta whack. Don’t care, lures are fish catching machines and I just swap hooks as needed. Here’s what I use on #5’s.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Oh size 8 on 5’s


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have become somewhat disenchanted with hooks anymore and especially eagle claw. The eyes aren't closed and with small braided line I have the line pull right out of the eye. They seem to bend easier too. I just started my trot line season and I bought 6/0 style 84 and I need to sharpen them already. I carry a hook file and soon as one won't easily go through a blue gill it gets honed. I have to resharpen my crank baits all the time. If someone knows a good sound and sharp hook I too would like to know. I don't like mustad either.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Take one to a local reputable fishing store ie-fishermans Headqtrs and they'll "hook" ya up and take all the guesswork out of it. Even a Cabela's or BassAkwardsPro-shop etc. Or just size em up with a reliable brand made in the good ol USA bought anywhere. P/U a split ring tool while there mentioned here earlier by skywayvett and you're set.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

T


EnonEye said:


> Take one to a local reputable fishing store ie-fishermans Headqtrs and they'll "hook" ya up and take all the guesswork out of it. Even a Cabela's or BassAkwardsPro-shop etc. Or just size em up with a reliable brand made in the good ol USA bought anywhere. P/U a split ring tool while there mentioned here earlier by skywayvett and you're set.


Thanks for the advice, I used to tournament fish for bass but had some health issues so gave it up and only returned back to fishing last fall. I never fished for saugeye till this year and it’s been a learning process. But I’ve never seen hooks this soft and brittle. I live fairly close to Fisherman’s Warehouse so I will stop in and talk to them.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I bend all mine out slightly as soon as I get them. I replace with some Eagle Claw that are same size and it doesn't seem to affect the action


I also tweek hooks out slightly. I like their hooks. They catch everything in my boat too! I use flicks for crappie and Saugeye. Catch more crappie at Caesar’s than Saugus on them. 
Check a new flick for tracking straight. That nd size of flick is most important. Besides location.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep. Its a 50/50 shot if they are actually tuned out of the box. I check after each fish


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I prefer the slight inward bend of the hooks. I believe it helps hold the fish. Especially when you have newbies on the boat that don’t always keep tension on the line. Or when taking off planer boards. I just wish they were a little stronger. Catfish don’t normally destroy the hooks, I normally do trying to get those little hooks out of them lol. If I get one out of three bent out even slightly on a treble it gets changed. Guarantee that’s the hook that’s gonna stick the next saugeye and you’ll be lucky if it doesn’t shake it off.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The stock hooks are sharp.They do need straightened out or you'll lose more fish. Most straighten out with a small set of needlenose pliers.Most of the time,1 tine of the belly treble will break off but it'll be ok for a while.

Channelcats wreck havoc on them.Especially when they drawstring them which renders their upper and lower jaws clamped shut.I've turned a few into hairlips because of that. Pretty much 1/4 of them will be blinded in 1 eye because of all their thrashing and flipping. When the action heats up, I'll replace them daily when they break.

They'll still work if hooks are bent/beaten up as long as you keep them opened up. Just keep bending them until they break. Walmart -eagle claws- and very sharp. I've got some red eagle claw lasers but never caught anything on them.

The best part,those hooks break off/straighten out on major snags. I've pulled in a pair of 21# flatties and no issue with their hook strength.Since switching to 5 cm flickershads,I've slashed my lost crank stats after switching to snaps and trilene knot.20 lost cranks per season was par before flickershads.Not counting 2 that broke,but I lost 5 on snags and 1 when the snap opened up.No biggie because all of their colors are easily replaceable.They are cheaply built but they are a game changer!!!!

Half will be out of tune out of the packs. Pick up a few sets of those $1 pack jeweler screwdrivers and use the 2 smallest ones to re-tune them.The eye is a wire and doesn't take much pressure to bend it/ over bend it.The eye will pop up out of the lip at times.Just push down with needlenose and superglue it back and it'll work for a while.Sometimes I can catch 100 fish on 1 without retuning then catch 4 or 5 and retune. These have to run true for top results.Test them at 3-4 mph with a few feet of line released.No good if they slightly track left or right.When properly tuned,your crank should be able to go 5+ mph without surfacing.Gotta have them 100% track true!!!!!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Rod was buried in the holder by the time I got to it and then the line went Slack I get it to the boat and see the front treble hook is missing and the split ring is messed up thought it was just a stump till I realize the last three feet of my line has catfish slime on it. Winter project new split rings and treble hooks.









Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

One guy and a boat said:


> Rod was buried in the holder by the time I got to it and then the line went Slack I get it to the boat and see the front treble hook is missing and the split ring is messed up thought it was just a stump till I realize the last three feet of my line has catfish slime on it. Winter project new split rings and treble hooks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the first time I’ve ever seen the split ring fail on one. I wouldn’t replace them, I’d just call it a fluke.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I buy them, fish with them out of the package and catch fish. They are $4 - $5 a piece. I don't have the spare time to sit around replacing hooks, rings and "tuning". They catch fish, for $4, if it breaks I buy a new one. I think a lot of people are over thinking a $4 lure that catches fish right out of the box.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

OrangeMilk said:


> I buy them, fish with them out of the package and catch fish. They are $4 - $5 a piece. I don't have the spare time to sit around replacing hooks, rings and "tuning". They catch fish, for $4, if it breaks I buy a new one. I think a lot of people are over thinking a $4 lure that catches fish right out of the box.


Had to look and see if you were OP. You weren't. So thanks for that all-star input. Since we're throwing around crap opinions, I think joining a thread to only criticize is a waste of your spare time. Troll elsewhere.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

OrangeMilk said:


> I buy them, fish with them out of the package and catch fish. They are $4 - $5 a piece. I don't have the spare time to sit around replacing hooks, rings and "tuning". They catch fish, for $4, if it breaks I buy a new one. I think a lot of people are over thinking a $4 lure that catches fish right out of the box.


It's not overthinking. Anytime I put on a new one, old one, or just catch a fish, I glance at the hooks to make sure they're good, and I'll check to make sure the bait runs straight. I like to catch fish and don't like half assing it. If your putting the time in to fish, why not do it right? If i wanted simplicity, I'd stay on shore and chunk nightcrawlers on bottom


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Crappie&eyes said:


> With all the reports of guys using flicker shads for saugeye on OGF I haven’t seen any reports on the likes or dislikes of the original hooks. I have had several bent so badly by catfish that were caught they had to be replaced. I’ve also had fish come unhooked at a above average rate. Just wanted to know if anyone has replaced the original hooks and what your results have been after doing so, thanks.


I replace the hooks. I buy my hooks through Barlows in bulk. The hook I like is the VMC short shank round bend in bronze. These hooks are sharp and they hold onto fish and won't break the bank. I use #6 hooks on the 5-6 Flickers and # 4's on the BELLY of the bigger ones.Jusy my opinion but it works for me. Hope this helps....


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

If you troll crankbaits then you are going to get slimed and your treble hooks will get bent by big cats and the crazy way they act when they realize they are hooked. The triple grip hooks on Flicker Shads actually hold up well considering the size of some cats. The inward bend of the treble hooks is intentional. It holds better than a round bend. Still, the number 6 hooks are mis- matched against a big cat. The blue cats at Hoover are getting over 40 inches now. Had a 36 incher slime me and tear up my hot n tot a couple weeks ago. He broke the bill off the bait. I troll with braid for extra depth and sensitivity but I set my drag on the line counter reels very light. That means I have to tighten the drag a bit to reel in a fish but, I don't lose many fish after the strike and if I snag a bait it gives me time to stop, reel in the other lines and go get it out. Usually, just pulling from the opposite direction gets a crank loose. I use a mono leader for some stretch. 6 ft of 17 lb Big Game. or 20 lb depending on what I am targeting and what I am trolling. I have used snubbers with great success also. It may cost me a bit of depth long lining but if you are bottom bouncing or using in line weights it does not seem to matter. When trolling on Erie snubbers on your Dipsy Divers helps you land the occasional steelhead. They hit and go completely crazy. Very violent strike. You attach the snubber between the leader and the main line when not using a Dipsy. When using the Dipsy they attach to the Diver and your leader gets attached to the snap on the snubber. They have a swivel on one end that also helps with the twisting and spinning cats or Steelies. Bent hooks are kind of a good problem.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

OrangeMilk said:


> I buy them, fish with them out of the package and catch fish. They are $4 - $5 a piece. I don't have the spare time to sit around replacing hooks, rings and "tuning". They catch fish, for $4, if it breaks I buy a new one. I think a lot of people are over thinking a $4 lure that catches fish right out of the box.


You must be a very busy man! It takes less than 30 seconds to check if a crank is tuned and to tune it if it’s not. Maybe a full minute to change out a destroyed treble. Can I have all your old flickers that have bent hooks please? Your definitely missing a lot of fish for someone without any extra time!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> You must be a very busy man! It takes less than 30 seconds to check if a crank is tuned and to tune it if it’s not. Maybe a full minute to change out a destroyed treble. Can I have all your old flickers that have bent hooks please? Your definitely missing a lot of fish for someone without any extra time!


If you can really change out the trebles on a moving boat in less than a minute, sure, you can have them. In the meantime I'll spend 10 minutes ordering some more online.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

sixtyminutes said:


> I troll with braid for extra depth and sensitivity but I set my drag on the line counter reels very light. That means I have to tighten the drag a bit to reel in a fish but, I don't lose many fish after the strike and if I snag a bait it gives me time to stop, reel in the other lines and go get it out.


Excellent advice sixtyminutes. I see where I went wrong. Switched to braid this year and still getting used to it. Did have the drag pretty tight and can see why split ring was destroyed. I'm not always the smartest cookie. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

OrangeMilk said:


> If you can really change out the trebles on a moving boat in less than a minute, sure, you can have them. In the meantime I'll spend 10 minutes ordering some more online.


I used to easily replace them with my fingernails.Using newer colors this year,they must be using stronger split rings and tore up my fingernails. I haven't bent any of them but seen many bandit split rings mangled up.Now I just wait til after the trip and replace them once I get home on steady ground, LOL!!!
I put my mal-functioning flickers in a cup. I'll re-tune them during the slow times. Those small eyeglass screwdrivers work perfect in the 5cm and slightly thicker ones in the 6cm. They're only $1 for a pack of 6.

1 guy and a boat: I switched to the #30 braid,snap,and trilene knot. During the hook replacements,I also check out the last couple feet of line to make sure it's not frayed and re-tie.My lost crank % dropped from 20 a year to under 10.


----------

